# Does anyone think LSU can beat Bama.



## KyDawg (Oct 28, 2018)

The better question is, does anyone think LSU can stay within 30 points of Bama.


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 28, 2018)

I do,,,,Go LSU,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 28, 2018)

Gotta love those LA wimmins,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 28, 2018)

I think Clemson could beat them too,at home,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 28, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> The better question is, does anyone think LSU can stay within 30 points of Bama.


Wager?


----------



## FootLongDawg (Oct 28, 2018)

beat them NO, stay within 30 points YES


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 28, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Wager?



I am on a fixed income.


----------



## bullgator (Oct 28, 2018)

Anything is possible


----------



## elfiii (Oct 28, 2018)

Beat them, no. Stay within 30 points, definite maybe.


----------



## ddgarcia (Oct 28, 2018)

CAN they? Yes. WILL they? Not likely as much as I'd like them to so we can do to them what we did to the Barn last year


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 28, 2018)

_“It’s not the will to win that matters—everyone has that. It’s the will to prepare to win that matters.”_

We’ll see if LSU has the will to prepare.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Oct 28, 2018)

Bama better show up ready to play.  I don't think LSU wins, but I believe they can.  I also believe LSU could get blown out.  Just don't know what to expect from a Coach O team.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 28, 2018)

Saban humiliates Coach O. No LSWHO won’t win.


----------



## TinKnocker (Oct 28, 2018)

No


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 28, 2018)

TinKnocker said:


> No


this


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 28, 2018)

hayseed_theology said:


> Bama better show up ready to play.  I don't think LSU wins, but I believe they can.  I also believe LSU could get blown out.  Just don't know what to expect from a Coach O team.


miss st held them to 4 field goals and a touchdown after gift wrapping the game with multiple turnovers. lsu lost to florida. my point is no way lsu holds bama to under 40 points. dont believe they can score more than 24 on bama. im being generous.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 28, 2018)

I don't believe LSU wins, but at night, in Death Valley, anything is possible.

Look for Bama to be tested!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 28, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> miss st held them to 4 field goals and a touchdown after gift wrapping the game with multiple turnovers. lsu lost to florida. my point is no way lsu holds bama to under 40 points. dont believe they can score more than 24 on bama. im being generous.



I've not watched Bama this year but the scores indicate they aren't the defensive juggernauts they've been in the past. Maybe I'm missing something??


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 28, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> I've not watched Bama this year but the scores indicate they aren't the defensive juggernauts they've been in the past. Maybe I'm missing something??


you're missing a lot of second and third teams getting scored on


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 28, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> you're missing a lot of second and third teams getting scored on



I thought this was Bama and the 2nd and 3rd string is better than the 1st.....


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 28, 2018)

Can Tua stay healthy would be the big question in this game


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 28, 2018)

saban is going to unleash the tua-hurts combo package against Clemson in the championship game.heard it here first.


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 28, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> I am on a fixed income.


Me too,,,,I'm talking Avatars,,,,


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 28, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Me too,,,,I'm talking Avatars,,,,


I will do an avatar about with you as long as it's reasonable


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 28, 2018)

LSU at night in Baton Rouge is a different animal. This is gonna be THE game to decide the SEC West and I expect it to be close. Just want the Tide to be ahead by 1 point when the clock hit 00:00.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 28, 2018)

Bama wins by over 30 points. You heard it here first.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 28, 2018)

this game will not be close in any manner or fashion


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 28, 2018)

Bama can be beat. But will they? Maybe but I think it will be close. I bet the Bama players are watching the LSU ,Georgia game over and over.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 28, 2018)

rhbama3 said:


> LSU at night in Baton Rouge is a different animal. This is gonna be THE game to decide the SEC West and I expect it to be close. Just want the Tide to be ahead by 1 point when the clock hit 00:00.


no offense. u are wrong


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 28, 2018)

6 is right I predict 53 to 10 and I am being nice.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Oct 28, 2018)

They take Tua’s legs out and who knows on a Saturday night in Batawn Rooge!!


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 28, 2018)

Twiggbuster said:


> They take Tua’s legs out and who knows on a Saturday night in Batawn Rooge!!


They are going to try to put him out


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 28, 2018)

I think they can beat Bama, but I'm going with Bama on my picks. Bama looks too strong for everyone else right now, but I keep expecting them to have a bad game to where they nearly get beat. Maybe this will be the game. Thing is, Bama could lose to LSU and not have to play in the SEC championship, but still make the playoffs like they did last year. 

*GO TIGERS!
GO DAWGS!*


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 28, 2018)

I'm an LSU fan, but I don't think they can beat Bama. Of course, I thought the Dawgs were going to beat LSU also, so there's that.

LSU's star linebacker Devin White is out for the first half also after that controversial targeting call with MS quarterback. It has to hurt them pretty bad missing him. Alabama is liable to blow them away in the 1st half, I hope not.


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 28, 2018)

Saban knows what he is facing in Death Valley. He has coached there


----------



## DannyW (Oct 28, 2018)

I predicted 38-17 Alabama in another thread and I am staying with that prediction.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 28, 2018)

Bama wins by 27, 41-14, with LSU's 14 coming late against Bama's 2nd team.


----------



## riprap (Oct 28, 2018)

If it's close at halftime it will stay close till the end. Bama starters haven't played in the second half this year.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 28, 2018)

There is no way on Earth that LSU stays within 30 of Bama. The Game will be over by half time.


----------



## dirtnap (Oct 28, 2018)

No


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 28, 2018)

riprap said:


> If it's close at halftime it will stay close till the end. Bama starters haven't played in the second half this year.


They haven’t needed to.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Oct 28, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> miss st held them to 4 field goals and a touchdown after gift wrapping the game with multiple turnovers. lsu lost to florida. my point is no way lsu holds bama to under 40 points. dont believe they can score more than 24 on bama. im being generous.



I don't disagree that it is very possible that LSU gets blown out, perhaps even probable, but you can't sleep on a team that has knocked off 3 top 10 teams already this season when you haven't even played one.  

Bama is good... very good.  Best team in college football.  But LSU is a wild card.  Death Valley at night is arguably the toughest venue in the SEC.  Bama might curb stomp them and shut the crowd up early, but I'm just saying Bama better show up with their chinstrap tight and their mouthpiece in because they might just get popped in the mouth for the first time this season.


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 29, 2018)

I think LSU can win.

IF BAMA has uncharacteristic turnovers, and gets rattled in the atmosphere.

BAMA is still a young team that has not been challenged.

But I believe that Joe Burrow will be picked off at least once, maybe twice...his ball hangs in the air too long.

...BAMA came back and beat UGA with essentially the second team offense in last years natty...pretty big stage...so, i think they'll be able to handle LSU.


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 29, 2018)

LSU has a really good defense and will slow Bama down.Can they beat them?Yes.Will they?We'll see.


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 29, 2018)

rhbama3 said:


> LSU at night in Baton Rouge is a different animal. This is gonna be THE game to decide the SEC West and I expect it to be close. Just want the Tide to be ahead by 1 point when the clock hit 00:00.



Yep, been there and watched that.  Probably the toughest venue in the SEC when played at night.

If LSU plays bama like they played us, it could be interesting.  I ain't pickin' no upset, but  I ain't picking no run away either.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 29, 2018)

Bama wins. Period. I'll put up an Avatar bet with anyone on this one..


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 29, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Bama wins. Period. I'll put up an Avatar bet with anyone on this one..


I'm in buds,,,,


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 29, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> I'm in buds,,,,




Deal. It'll be like taking candy from a kid on Halloween!


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 29, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Deal. It'll be like taking candy from a kid on Halloween!


Guess we'll see,,,,bunch of chickens here,,,,will be a good game though,,,,


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 29, 2018)

If LSU plays like they did vs UGA they have a chance to keep it close, don’t matter which bammy team shows up.


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 29, 2018)

I dont know but what i think is that Saban and his men know that LSU and death valley is the real deal. IM sure that bama will come ready to play. Now if LSU is as good as we think BAma will be beat butI have not seen them LSU blow folks away like bama has. That being said no body knows.


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 29, 2018)

It'll be interesting to see how LSU plays this first half defensively...without White.
Do they bring pressure and expose the middle? Do they try to keep everything in front?

Offensively, do they expose the QB by trying to open things up...which is not their forte,...or do they test BAMA's run defense...which is not as stout as years past and is definitely LSU's strength.

If LSU plays straight up in that atmosphere and relies on BAMA getting rattled, then it may get away from them.

I think they put loads of pressure early both offensively and defensively in an effort to test the mettle of the young guys.

should be fun to watch.


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 29, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Bama wins. Period. I'll put up an Avatar bet with anyone on this one..


You still owe me a buckeye avy for 2 weeks


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 29, 2018)

Yes. LSU will win this one. Bama gets exposed


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 29, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> You still owe me a buckeye avy for 2 weeks




If you haven't noticed, I'm on my 3rd that I just changed today. You get yours next week!


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 29, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> If you haven't noticed, I'm on my 3rd that I just changed today. You get yours next week!


Double or nothing on LSU/Alabama?


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 29, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> Double or nothing on LSU/Alabama?


I think Clemson could take em at home,,,,


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 29, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> Yes. LSU will win this one. Bama gets exposed





mguthrie said:


> Double or nothing on LSU/Alabama?


lol.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 29, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> Double or nothing on LSU/Alabama?


ill take some of this. but only for a week?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 29, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> Double or nothing on LSU/Alabama?


Let’s do it! No Vol Avatar! Won’t happen! And I won’t make you wear a Michigan one..


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 29, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Let’s do it! No Vol Avatar! Won’t happen! And I won’t make you wear a Michigan one..


Make em,,,,could you see Guth with a M Go Blue avatar,,,,,crack up


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 29, 2018)

Guth,
just because yo buckeyes were "exposed" doesn't mean that anyone else will be "exposed"...truth be told tOSU was only "exposed" to tOSU fans


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 29, 2018)

RipperIII said:


> Guth,
> just because yo buckeyes were "exposed" doesn't mean that anyone else will be "exposed"...truth be told tOSU was only "exposed" to tOSU fans


Every team except Bama and Clemson have been exposed. It's alabamas turn this week. Joe burrow is a very good QB. And Bama hasn't played a defense like LSU. Not to mention where and when the game is being played


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 29, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Make em,,,,could you see Guth with a M Go Blue avatar,,,,,crack up


Not happening. I'll wear a Bama avy till they lose or win the natty


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 29, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> Every team except Bama and Clemson have been exposed. It's alabamas turn this week. Joe burrow is a very good QB. And Bama hasn't played a defense like LSU. Not to mention where and when the game is being played


same crap every year and bama continues to win.


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 29, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> Not happening. I'll wear a Bama avy till they lose or win the natty


But Slayer could insist,if you bet,,,,


----------



## alphachief (Oct 29, 2018)

Nope


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 29, 2018)

Yall be careful with betting against Bama. This game will not be close.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 29, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> Yall be careful with betting against Bama. This game will not be close.


this^^^^. and happy birthday boss.


----------



## poohbear (Oct 29, 2018)

No don't think they will but sure do wish they would


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 29, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> this^^^^. and happy birthday boss.



Aint my Birfday.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 29, 2018)

Bama will sack LSWHO QB as much or more than the Lizards did. On top of that Bama will stop the run. The Dawgs went to Baton Rouge with an average team and fell into the perfect storm for LSWHO. Bama isn’t an average team and the composure and discipline from a Saban coached team will be making the corn dogs barf their gumbo up after the game. Bama will sun this game easily!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 29, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> I think Clemson could beat them too,at home,,,,


off season avatar bet??


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 29, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> Not happening. I'll wear a Bama avy till they lose or win the natty


Double or nothing.. No Bama avy. You’ll wear a Dawg avy.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 29, 2018)

You are betting a Dawg


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 29, 2018)

I may wear this Avy forever! This is Matty’s newbourn!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 29, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> I may wear this Avy forever! This is Matty’s newbourn!





Matthew6 said:


> off season avatar bet??


shes still awake too?


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 29, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> shes still awake too?


she loves mama


----------



## Muldoon (Oct 29, 2018)

No!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 1, 2018)

Go Dawgs making avatar bets on Bama....only way they can get anybody to wear a Dog avy


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 1, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> Go Dawgs making avatar bets on Bama....only way they can get anybody to wear a Dog avy


I won't be wearing a dog avy. Not that I would mind it much. Slayer will be wearing a bucks avy for a solid month


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 1, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> I won't be wearing a dog avy. Not that I would mind it much. Slayer will be wearing a bucks avy for a solid month


Or LSU or M Go Blue,,,,


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 1, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Or LSU or M Go Blue,,,,


The bet is between me and slayer. It's a dogs avy or a bucks avy. Nothing more


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 1, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> The bet is between me and slayer. It's a dogs avy or a bucks avy. Nothing more


There's a few of us in the bet,,,,


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 1, 2018)

Some peeps gonna be wearing an avy that has nothing to do with LSU next week.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 1, 2018)

go buckeyes not in the playoff


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 1, 2018)

go noles saying it like it is


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 1, 2018)

go dogs riding bama coattails again. this season


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 2, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> go dogs riding bama coattails again. this season



You need to look back 6, only thing on Bama's coattail is history, and that is running out.


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 2, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> You need to look back 6, only thing on Bama's coattail is history, and that is running out.


Tomorrow is the day it runs out


----------



## bullgator (Nov 2, 2018)

I think they ranked LSU in the top 4 just for the optics of this game. 
LSU lost to Florida game before last and dropped out of the top 10. One win over UGA and now they’re 4th?


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 2, 2018)

bullgator said:


> I think they ranked LSU in the top 4 just for the optics of this game.
> LSU lost to Florida game before last and dropped out of the top 10. One win over UGA and now they’re 4th?


Agree!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 2, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> I won't be wearing a dog avy. Not that I would mind it much. Slayer will be wearing a bucks avy for a solid month



We'll know Saturday! And I could care less about an OSU avy.. Either way, come Monday I'll either be a free man or bound to an avy of your choice for a month.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 2, 2018)

bullgator said:


> I think they ranked LSU in the top 4 just for the optics of this game.
> LSU lost to Florida game before last and dropped out of the top 10. One win over UGA and now they’re 4th?




They're hoping in the event LSU does squeak by Bama, theyll still have an argument to put Bama in the playoff, without an appearance in the Seccg.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 2, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> They're hoping in the event LSU does squeak by Bama, theyll still have an argument to put Bama in the playoff, without an appearance in the Seccg.



You might have something there S&S.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 2, 2018)

I still think that Alabama wins by a bunch.


----------



## Souhternhunter17 (Nov 2, 2018)

I think bama wins by 14 points or more


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 2, 2018)

*GO DAWGS!
GO TIGERS!*


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 2, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> I still think that Alabama wins by a bunch.


Avatar bet?


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 2, 2018)

Cmp I learned my lesson long ago about avatar bets. Brown told me not to do it, but I did not listen and ended up wearing an Avy that I did not like.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 2, 2018)

Silver Britches said:


> *GO DAWGS!
> GO TIGERS!*


avatar bet?


----------



## Ga. Swamper (Nov 2, 2018)

setback relax, the only sure thing is the tide will have the refs in their pocket you want even have to watch close oh my goodness at holding you will see go uncalled


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 2, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> Cmp I learned my lesson long ago about avatar bets. Brown told me not to do it, but I did not listen and ended up wearing an Avy that I did not like.


? ? ? ?


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 3, 2018)

GEAUX TIGAS!


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 3, 2018)

roll tide


----------



## tcward (Nov 3, 2018)

LSU is fixin’ to get the brakes beat off them.....


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 3, 2018)

tcward said:


> LSU is fixin’ to get the brakes beat off them.....


I hope your right


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 3, 2018)

Time to break the losing streak.


----------



## ddgarcia (Nov 3, 2018)

Bama loses. Been told to by League Office.

Sankey wants 2 teams in the Playoff again


----------



## ddgarcia (Nov 3, 2018)

SUUUUUUUURE that wasn't Targeting


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 3, 2018)

Targeting and the call was overturned


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 3, 2018)

I could see in my lazyboy


----------



## ddgarcia (Nov 3, 2018)

SUUUUUUUURE that was PI


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 3, 2018)

Well I guess the question is now, can LSU get back in this game?

 It looks like they would have to generate a turnover or 2 looking at their inability to produce any offense.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 3, 2018)

The answer is still no.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 3, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> The answer is still no.



I agree. 

:


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 3, 2018)

LSU QB needs to learn to throw the ball away.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 3, 2018)

Bama is just too much for LSU.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 3, 2018)

roll tide


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 3, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Bama is just too much for LSU.


and uga too


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 3, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> LSU QB needs to learn to throw the ball away.


He is a game manager


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 3, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> and uga too


Pfft we ain’t skeered!


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 3, 2018)

Well I heard it all . It’s night at Death Valley. Bama ain’t played nobody. Bama won’t win.  And Georgia let this second rate team beat them.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 3, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> Pfft we ain’t skeered!


lol


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 3, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> Pfft we ain’t skeered!


I think the Dawgs will do better than these clowns. Wow and they were number three


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 3, 2018)

We wont be scared, but it will be a rough game for us. I think it will be a good learning experience for the young kids. At one time today we were playing 3 freshmen LB's a Freshman corner, 4 freshmen OL's and a Freshman OB. Prolly were some more out there but I dont remember. Started a few Sophomores too. We are young and we show it sometimes, but CKS is building for the long run.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 3, 2018)

king killer delete said:


> I think the Dawgs will do better than these clowns. Wow and they were number three


No clue. The Dawgs are getting better but not ready for Bama. But we will meet in Atlanta that’s for sure.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 3, 2018)

king killer delete said:


> I think the Dawgs will do better than these clowns. Wow and they were number three



Killer they had no more business at 3 than we had at 2.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 3, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> and uga too



Yep!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 3, 2018)

I know we had a lot of depth at OL and Salyer has played very little. There again they are too young.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Nov 3, 2018)

Whaoooo.  I told you LSU could stay within 30 of Bama.  See post # 6


----------



## Throwback (Nov 3, 2018)

so maybe arkansas should be #3 since they laid 31 points on alabama


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 3, 2018)

Great, but expensive win for the Tide. Lot of good guys injured in this game.


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 3, 2018)

Dawgs should gain ground in the ratings


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 3, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> Killer they had no more business at 3 than we had at 2.


No Charlie I think a Georgia just got over confident. Georgia is a great team and they could beat Bama. LSWho had  a QB that Ohio state didn’t want .


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 3, 2018)

rhbama3 said:


> Great, but expensive win for the Tide. Lot of good guys injured in this game.


 your right


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 3, 2018)

king killer delete said:


> NoCharlie I think a Georgia just got over confident. Georgia is a great team and they could beat Bama. LSWho had  a QB that Ohio state didn’t want .


Not sure about over confidence but they got down there and fell apart. Bama won’t lose a game this year period unless Tua isn’t playing in it.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 3, 2018)

I think they can win without Tua. To many great receivers. I think that is where will fall short. We have some good receivers but not many of them will play in the NFL. Bama has four that will. I dont know how we get the elite receivers there.


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 3, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> Not sure about over confidence but they got down there and fell apart. Bama won’t lose a game this year period unless Tua isn’t playing in it.


Think your right


----------



## FootLongDawg (Nov 3, 2018)

How can anybody look at this Bama team and think any other team in the country could have the slightest prayer of beating the best Nick Saban team ever?


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 3, 2018)

Hurts is allot better than he was last year if he has that boot off his foot


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 3, 2018)

FootLongDawg said:


> How can anybody look at this Bama team and think any other team in the country could have the slightest prayer of beating the best Nick Saban team ever?


LSU was way over rated. Florida beat them and Georgia should have. Georgia is way better than LS Who.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Nov 3, 2018)

I believe the questions the doubters, haters, blind folks had about Bama have officially been answered now.

Shut out of the #3 team on their turf at night. Nuff Said.

Never a doubt. Roll Tide!


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 3, 2018)

Like Auburn last year. They beat Alabama and Georgia. Georgia beat Alabama all the way to the last play of the game in the National Championship game.


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 3, 2018)

Geffellz18 said:


> I believe the questions the doubters, haters, blind folks had about Bama have officially been answered now.
> 
> Shut out of the #3 team on their turf at night. Nuff Said.
> 
> Never a doubt. Roll Tide!


I was worried for a while. LSU could score a field goal.


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 3, 2018)

And that great player. That was benched in the First quarter he really made a big difference


----------



## hayseed_theology (Nov 4, 2018)

Bama showed up and made a statement.  That was an impressive win.  I don't see us beating them in Atlanta.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 4, 2018)

I dont see anyone beating them. I think we might have seen their toughest game tonight, until the playoffs.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 4, 2018)

hayseed_theology said:


> Bama showed up and made a statement.  That was an impressive win.  I don't see us beating them in Atlanta.




yeah UGA  and everyone else they're slated to play should probably just lay down and quit.

forfeit the games and don't waste the time to go

just declare them national champions and give up.

everyone can be home for the holidays with their kids instead of playing games they can't win.

Next year......maybe just rank them #1 in september and cancel the season


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 4, 2018)

Bammer looking skrong


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 4, 2018)

Tough to say if anybody can touch Bama this year. 

Clemson has a mighty young QB who won't see a stout defense until the playoffs but they do have the big guys up front to compete.

Uga is too young and we see what happened against Lsu. Although they rebounded well

Havent paid much to attention to Michigan who's definitely coming on strong

ND.....nope


----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 4, 2018)

Rhbama3 nailed it, had that been an injury on Tua instead of getting your bell rang that game would have looked different. Tua and Jalen need to heal up as we head to the championship. Roll Tide!


----------



## hayseed_theology (Nov 4, 2018)

Throwback said:


> yeah UGA  and everyone else they're slated to play should probably just lay down and quit.
> 
> forfeit the games and don't waste the time to go
> 
> ...



No dice.  Auburn still has to play them.  Y'all gotta take your beating too.


For the record, that's not where I was headed with my statement.  I am just being honest and realistic.  I don't think Alabama is unbeatable, but I think they will be favored the rest of the season and in the SECCG.


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 4, 2018)

WOW,,,,roll tide,,,,avatar change coming,,,,dang,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 4, 2018)

Now these are some pretty cheerleaders,,,,Roll Tide,,,,


----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 4, 2018)

You were as good as wall papered when you made that bet.


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 4, 2018)

Ruger#3 said:


> You were as good as wall papered when you made that bet.


? ? ? ?,,,,but I had faith in the Tigers,,,,Roll Tide,,,,


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 4, 2018)

Throwback said:


> yeah UGA  and everyone else they're slated to play should probably just lay down and quit.
> 
> forfeit the games and don't waste the time to go
> 
> ...


No  Georgia can beat Bama but they need to stay off the rat poison and come to play. They let LSU own them. I say it again LSU was beaten by Florida. Georgia had Bama beat last year in the National Championship game and what did they do they quit in the second half. Georgia is as good as I have seen in years but they depend on one or two players and that’s it . Kirby is trying but the players have got to quit reading the news papers and learn to finish. Everyone is talking about Georgia has won the east. Saban told the press last night when they said you won the west and Saban told them we got to play Mississippi state next weekend. Until Georgia adopts that same mind set they will not be real winners. Winners never quit and quitters never win.


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 4, 2018)

I am a Bama fan but this time of year I hunt and watch college football. You Georgia fans need to watch football. All football and until you tune into other games that are not on the Dawg network you really don’t know who the threats are. Last night if LSU had a team on that could have converted consistently on third down Bama could have been trouble. When I was in high school playing football the coach came in and said your getting beat. I was a dumb kid and I ask how we’re winning he looked at me and said they are beating in the stats. What stats ? Well they won and I learned what the stats meant. Bama was beating LSU on the score board and the stats. Most people don’t understand what the stats are. They just know we’re winning or we’re losing.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 4, 2018)

I was skeptical yesterday ... But that was yesterday!


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 4, 2018)

bama will roll uga too.


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 4, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> bama will roll uga too.


Like a cheap cigar


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 4, 2018)

Bama has something going for them they’ve never had in the Saban era. Tua is a beast! A heisman type QB. Saban and every player on the team knew if they beat LSU they’d win the west. That comment was coach speak. Don’t play it any other way. Saban and that team have goals set! Well, 1st goal of the year was accomplished for both teams yesterday. Yes, UGA depends on a couple players but so does Bama. Tua being the main one. Tua goes out and Bama is a totally different team! From the looks of his knee last night y’all better pray he doesn’t get hurt. A healthy Tua is domination by Bama! No Tua and that team is very beatable. The Dawgs won’t be scared or overwhelmed by Bama. But, UGA will lose if Tua plays in Atlanta. If he doesn’t play I like our chances. Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 4, 2018)

Oh and THWBama!!! Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 4, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> Oh and THWBama!!! Go Dawgs!


avatar bet. ?


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 4, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> avatar bet. ?



Yes but I make the rules......?


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 4, 2018)

Bama sucks


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 4, 2018)

king killer delete said:


> Like a cheap cigar


Yeah,looks like Bama is the best team in the nation,,,,


----------



## FootLongDawg (Nov 4, 2018)

king killer delete said:


> I am a Bama fan but this time of year I hunt and watch college football. You Georgia fans need to watch football. All football and until you tune into other games that are not on the Dawg network you really don’t know who the threats are. Last night if LSU had a team on that could  have converted consistently on third down Bama could have been trouble. When I was in high school playing football the coach came in and said your getting beat. I was a dumb kid and I ask how we’re winning he looked at me and said they are beating in the stats. What stats ? Well they won and I learned what the stats meant. Bama was beating LSU on the score board and the stats. Most people don’t understand what the stats are. They just know we’re winning or we’re losing.[/QUOTE
> 
> Thanks for explaining it to all us dumb Dawg fans there KKD.  Stats huh.  If we had only known, maybe we wouldn't be drooling and slack jawed in stupidity.  And thanks for the insight into your high school football experience Al Bundy


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 4, 2018)

roll tide. time to make the dogs cry.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 4, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> roll tide. time to make the dogs cry.


again?


----------



## TinKnocker (Nov 4, 2018)

Al Bundy


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 4, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> Yes but I make the rules......?



Now Jeff you told me about 6 years ago to never make an Avatar bet.


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 4, 2018)

Just wondering what the general consensus is about the Bama/LSU game last night? Has Bama still not played anyone? How many times did the refs get pulled out of Sabans pocket? Did Bama win because it was set up for them to do so by the SEC front office? Did LSU suffer because White did not play the first half and then when he did he was a non factor while being drug down the field by our third string RB. Did his absence contribute to the offense getting shut out. Can’t wait to hear from the forum democrats on this.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 4, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> Bama has something going for them they’ve never had in the Saban era. Tua is a beast! A heisman type QB. Saban and every player on the team knew if they beat LSU they’d win the west. That comment was coach speak. Don’t play it any other way. Saban and that team have goals set! Well, 1st goal of the year was accomplished for both teams yesterday. Yes, UGA depends on a couple players but so does Bama. Tua being the main one. Tua goes out and Bama is a totally different team! From the looks of his knee last night y’all better pray he doesn’t get hurt. A healthy Tua is domination by Bama! No Tua and that team is very beatable. The Dawgs won’t be scared or overwhelmed by Bama. But, UGA will lose if Tua plays in Atlanta. If he doesn’t play I like our chances. Go Dawgs!



Great post. Without Tua, Dawgs would start Sabans retirement party early!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 4, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> Now Jeff you told me about 6 years ago to never make an Avatar bet.


I haven’t. 6 has........?


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 4, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> Great post. Without Tua, Dawgs would start Sabans retirement party early!


Not sure about that but we’ll see how much better this team gets over the next 3 games to close out the year.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 4, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> Not sure about that but we’ll see how much better this team gets over the next 3 games to close out the year.



Bet the farm on it


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 4, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> Great post. Without Tua, Dawgs would start Sabans retirement party early!



Without Kirby we would still be posting in new Fire CMR threads. Oh the logic. If it weren’t for Trump we would have President Hillary. If Saban didn’t win number 5 at Bama last year we wouldn’t be talking about him winning number 6 this year. This common core thinking needs to stop.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 4, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> Not sure about that but we’ll see how much better this team gets over the next 3 games to close out the year.



Without a miracle, we are not going to get that much better. We will continue to improve but the improvement should be a lot more noticeable in the next year or two.


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 4, 2018)

That’s not what I meant. But why has Georgia failed to make it to a National Championship in almost forty years. LSU Beat Georgia in. A beat down.  The Alabama beat LSU in a beat down. Don’t get mad fix the problem and play. You want to beat Bama quit complaining and just do it.


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 4, 2018)

See you in Atlanta .


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 4, 2018)

king killer delete said:


> You want to beat Bama quit complaining and just do it.




If only it were that easy. You know how many years of greasing wheels and lining pockets it will take to eclipse the Alabama Mafia?


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 4, 2018)

king killer delete said:


> That’s not what I meant. But why has Georgia failed to make it to a National Championship in almost forty years. LSU Beat Georgia in. A beat down.  The Alabama beat LSU in a beat down. Don’t get mad fix the problem and play. You want to beat Bama quit complaining and just do it.


Ain’t nobody spouting off but you. Don’t act like your all in the know about Bama and how Saban runs his program! For the love God you’ve never even sat in one of his staff meetings. You can only assume. But Kirby smart has. As a matter fact great leaders surround themselves with great or even better leaders. At least successful ones do. There’s no problem to fix. Saban got beat down by Utah in a bowl game one year. I guess that wasn’t his fault either. Good lord man you come across arrogant in that post. Go Dawgs! ?


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 4, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> If only it were that easy. You know how many years of greasing wheels and lining pockets it will take to eclipse the Alabama Mafia?


Not sure how long it will take. Shouldn’t take Kirby long since he was a part of it for so many years. He was the assistant to the mafia boss man


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 4, 2018)

king killer delete said:


> See you in Atlanta .


Yes you will.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Nov 4, 2018)

King Killer Delete side job


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 4, 2018)

FootLongDawg said:


> King Killer Delete side jobView attachment 948138


?????


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 4, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> Ain’t nobody spouting off but you. Don’t act like your all in the know about Bama and how Saban runs his program! For the love God you’ve never even sat in one of his staff meetings. You can only assume. But Kirby smart has. As a matter fact great leaders surround themselves with great or even better leaders. At least successful ones do. There’s no problem to fix. Saban got beat down by Utah in a bowl game one year. I guess that wasn’t his fault either. Good lord man you come across arrogant in that post. Go Dawgs! ?


Anybody can be beat and believe me I spent 20 years in the Army I know great leaders and Kirby went to Georgia and then went to Bama to learn his trade.


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 4, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> Yes you will.


Your awful quiet after all your talk after Georgia got beat. I will say it again Georgia can beat Bama but they can’t do it playing down to the other teams level.And we will see.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 4, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> Saban got beat down by Utah in a bowl game one year. I guess that wasn’t his fault either. ?



What are you talking about? That wasn't a beatdown. Saban and his boys felt sorry and let Utah have that one. Bama only participates in national championships not some low tier bowl game!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 4, 2018)

king killer delete said:


> Anybody can be beat and believe me I spent 20 years in the Army I know great leaders and Kirby went to Georgia and then went to Bama to learn his trade.


Correction. Kirby went to  Valdosta St, FSU, LSU, Miami, Bama and brief stop as RB coach at UGA. Saban doesn’t keep average leaders on his staff. If you know great leaders then you know the leaders you hire are there for a reason.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 4, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> Correction. Kirby went to  Valdosta St, FSU, LSU, Miami, Bama and brief stop as RB coach at UGA. Saban doesn’t keep average leaders on his staff. If you know great leaders then you know the leaders you hire are there for a reason.



FSU is where Kirby gained his knowledge.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 4, 2018)

king killer delete said:


> Your awful quiet after all your talk after Georgia got beat. I will say it again Georgia can beat Bama but they can’t do it playing down to the other teams level.And we will see.


Awful quiet? When? Trust me I’ve been here a good while and I’ve been here for bad games than good. I’m here regardless of the outcome of a game.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 4, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> FSU is where Kirby gained his knowledge.


No, only from Saban.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 4, 2018)

FootLongDawg said:


> King Killer Delete side jobView attachment 948138


Don’t forget the Army stories for $20!!!!!!


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 4, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> Don’t forget the Army stories for $20!!!!!!


That’s funny


----------



## lampern (Nov 4, 2018)

UGA vs Bama should be a good one for the SEC Championship

Won't matter cause either Michigan or Notre Dame will win the Natl Champ


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 4, 2018)

lampern said:


> UGA vs Bama should be a good one for the SEC Championship
> 
> Won't matter cause either Michigan or Notre Dame will win the Natl Champ


Not likely for MI,,,,


----------



## lampern (Nov 4, 2018)

Wolverines are looking solid imho


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 5, 2018)

lampern said:


> Wolverines are looking solid imho


Not to sure if my bucks can beat them at this point. They need to improve greatly on defense


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 5, 2018)

Shoot, we have to get by Michigan state this week


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 5, 2018)

lampern said:


> Wolverines are looking solid imho


But they haven't played anyone hard,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 5, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> Shoot, we have to get by Michigan state this week


I don't think OSU is gonna have to hard of a time,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 5, 2018)

But Bama might as well go pro,,,,WOW,,,,NC right here,,,,


----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 5, 2018)

OSU vs MICH that will be a game to watch.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Nov 5, 2018)

no............

big smile

roll tide


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 5, 2018)

bama and clemson will make short work of notre dame and michigan in the play off


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 5, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> bama and clemson will make short work of notre dame and michigan in the play off


Totally agree,,,,Bama is unstoppable,,,,


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 5, 2018)

Ruger#3 said:


> OSU vs MICH that will be a game to watch.


We'll see. I'm not near as confident about my bucks as I was a few weeks ago


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 5, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Totally agree,,,,Bama is unstoppable,,,,


maybe an all star team could hang with em'.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 5, 2018)

westcobbdog said:


> maybe an all star team could hang with em'.


this.


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 6, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> Double or nothing on LSU/Alabama?


I was so looking forward to slayer wearing a Buckeye avy


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 6, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> I was so looking forward to slayer wearing a Buckeye avy




I should have taken you up on the 1st bet. With me having to wear an OSU avy until they lost.. I think they lost the next week.. 

Good looking Avy! It's about time someone else besides me had to change!


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 6, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> I should have taken you up on the 1st bet. With me having to wear an OSU avy until they lost.. I think they lost the next week..
> 
> Good looking Avy! It's about time someone else besides me had to change!


I may keep this one for awhile. Even if the dawgs lose the sec champion game


----------



## b rad (Nov 6, 2018)

yes lsu will destroy bama this weekend


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 6, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> I may keep this one for awhile. Even if the dawgs lose the sec champion game



There's a chance we might get OSU in a bowl!


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 6, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> There's a chance we might get OSU in a bowl!


That may happen. I'm not sure we get past Michigan. They are a lot alike. Very good offense's and suspect defense's


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 6, 2018)

I'm not sure we beat Michigan state


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 6, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> I'm not sure we beat Michigan state


I'm pretty sure you will,,,,


----------

